# Is UCLA and USC still giving out interviews?



## alibabamayun (Mar 17, 2020)

Is there anyone who applied to UCLA or USC and got no respondence at all? Based on the news I read in this forum, I figure applications of these two has already come to the stage of after-interview reviewing. But I just didn't get anything from them. USC never sent me anything after the application reception, and UCLA just kept sending my advertisement for Anderson MBA program(Yeah, maybe THAT's where I want to go after all these time applying for the directing program). No interview, no rejection, no nothing. I was upset, but now I am just confused. IS REJECTION, THOUGH DISAPPOINTING, A SIGH OF APPROVAL FOR YOUR WORK TO A CERTAIN DEGREE? Because that's the only explanation for the neglecting that logically works for me, that my portfolio is not good enough, even for a rejection. Otherwise, why no nothing?


----------



## WhaJin (Mar 17, 2020)

Hello
Did you hear that USC does interviews for sure?


----------



## Qinyue Luo (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi, both UCLA and USC replied to my emails. UCLA said 'the interview is not necessary for admission' (I doubt it lol). USC said clearly the interviews are all wrapped up at this point, so I guess no more interviews are coming (


----------



## WhaJin (Mar 18, 2020)

Qinyue Luo said:


> Hi, both UCLA and USC replied to my emails. UCLA said 'the interview is not necessary for admission' (I doubt it lol). USC said clearly the interviews are all wrapped up at this point, so I guess no more interviews are coming (



Hi,
So if I didn’t receive the interview from USC, then there’s no way to get accepted? Or, the interview is for some people only?


----------



## JADEL (Mar 18, 2020)

kdi0408 said:


> Hi,
> So if I didn’t receive the interview from USC, then there’s no way to get accepted? Or, the interview is for some people only?


For some people only. It can't guarantee anything. I've been interviewed but now I'm waiting for my rejection letter. 😂


----------

